# What's Your Resolution?



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So whats everyones new years resolution?

Mine is pretty much the same as it is every year lol..eat healthier, work out on a regular basis, get as many tattoo's as I can afford and hit as MANY shows as I can.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont really have one except to lose some weight....and get more tattoos lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I plan on finishing my back piece this year and moving out of Chicago to Texas.


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

I HAVENT REALLY HAD TIME TO THINK ABOUT IT YET. THIS YEAR WENT BY TOOOOOOO FAST!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

My Resolution is to try my best to be here this time next year


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im quiting smoking and gonna eat alot more healthy foods.And take cain on way more walks.lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine is too get back into training my dogs more which I've started doing


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Mine is to keep getting money and launch my mag!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well mine is to finally get my dog.
Besides that obtain atleast a 3.8 gpa
and work better, harder stronger, and faster on the field so I can play outside linebacker on varsity!
I know high hopes right lol


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> So whats everyones new years resolution?
> 
> Mine is pretty much the same as it is every year lol..eat healthier, work out on a regular basis, get as many tattoo's as I can afford and hit as MANY shows as I can.


wow..thats so weird..mine are pretty much the same as yours....including the SHOWS.. i used to roadie so going to shows is in the blood....and of course getting tattoed...
my #1 resolution is to finish my left sleeve..i just have a little bit of room left.......thanks for the post..maybe ill think of some new ones.......
www.myspace.com/absolution360


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

no more dogs! not this year anyways


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha RedDog... That's a great resolution! I would have made that one too, but I'm not going to set myself up for failure... I may get a whole litter with Indi! LMAO

My resolution is to get insurance on my cleaning/debris removal business so I can start looking for more clientelle. I want to go full time with it this year... No more fooling around and having it part time work that pays full time wages... it's time for me to start kicking some butt, get my name out there and get the cash flow going that I've always dreamed of and power house my mortgage. Not to mention the body that comes with all of the physical activity that's involved with the line of work.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Mine is to work more with my dogs and to have the best trained dogs that I have ever had.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Work Snickers harder in his second year to build him into the best dog he can be! As for myself, starting my airbrushing company and building a few tricked out rides!! Oh yeah..and who could forget....MORE TATTOOS!!!


----------



## MelissaDanielle (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine Is To Get Another Pitbull If My Parents Will Let Me:roll:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I would love to get more tattoos but I am so darn picky! It has to be this, and that and blend with my others (for the story board I want to build) and done in a particular fashion.... you get my drift.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

...to get off probation peacefully, to get back into shape (already benchn 220 again, last max was 310!), and to finish school.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Goals are more realistic this year.........

1. Gain 10 pounds
2. Eat what I want
3. Work more, get paid less, 
4. Income to be less than outgo
5. Sleep more
6.


----------

